# Fuji X-M1



## Soocom1 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am seriously enjoying this camera. 

I bought the adapter to put my Minolta SR lenses on and am rather impressed with the overall quality and the functionality of it. 

Has anyone been using non-mfg. lenses with this beast? 

Any suggestions? 

These were two est shot with a Minolta 28mm f 2.8 macro set at open ap. 






This one was shot with the macro at about 1/2 foot.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 18, 2019)

My old X-M1 still gets more use than my X-T2, and normally I use it with the 27mm f2.8.

But I also use a Voigtlander 40mm Classic, especially for black and white images.


----------



## cgw (Dec 20, 2019)

Currently torturing myself trying to decide whether to get an X-E3 on sale(further reduced with a Fuji.ca $50 coupon)or wait for a full warranty demo/open box X-Pro 2. Like I really need either with two X-T1 bodies and an X-100T...
Nice shots.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 24, 2019)

So I wound up at a pawn shop the other day and came across this little beast. 

A 28-80mm Macro two touch Quantaray lens for $15.  because I am running the mirrorless, shooting the old glass is becoming fun again. 






This little US Cent was a test shot by utilizing the zoom set at about 40mm and fine adjusted with the macro ring. Distance was approximately 1 foot, ISO 1600, f-11, 1/200th sec macro at approx. 1:5.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 24, 2019)

28 to 80 for $15....score!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 31, 2019)

So I wound up with the Minolta 50mm Macro F3.5 for a bit under $40. 







Here is a test shot with it. 
Fuji X-M1
⨍ 5.5, 
1:1.3 Macro 
1/1600
ISO 640.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 31, 2019)

One more:


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 31, 2019)

And these things...


----------



## Soocom1 (Jan 3, 2020)

So a long while back i was hunting around at a local thrift store. 

i found this gem for $2.00 






Here are two photos shot at 200mm hand held.


----------



## johngpt (Jan 3, 2020)

Soocom1 said:


> And these things...



Nice. I'm not seeing any chromatic aberration from that Minolta lens.


----------



## fmw (Aug 8, 2020)

Having the ability to adapt older manual lenses is one of the fun capabilities of mirrorless cameras.  My Zeiss 300mm f4 makes stunning images.  I never owned a Yashica lens before I bought an 80-200 zoom lens on Ebay for a song.  It is the sharpest 80-200 I have ever used and I have used some famously great ones.  If it were as small and light as my Fuji tele zoom I would never use the Fuji.


----------

